# How much does an acre cost in your area?



## GreenBuilder

I live in the Hill Country of Texas and land is becoming outragous. I was pricing a  15 acre lot with no water, electricity, gas, etc. just a vacant lot which is about 18-20 miles from the closet town and it was running at 6k an acre. Couldn't believe it. It has no view at all and nothing extra special.


----------



## FanMan

depends where in the city. in the city who knows, tens of thousands, out in the country 10 acres runs about 80k give or take depending on view.


----------



## TxBuilder

I looked at land out 290W in Austin and it was outragous. Anywhere near a city it seems the price has skyrocketed.


----------



## BBsGarage

A 100 x 50 lot in my town here in Jersey is going for about $10K

A 3.5 acre lot in a nearby town is going for $650K

Just a bit pricey here in the garden state.


----------



## Robyn

Up in northern Minnesota, you can often find land for about 1k an acre. Sometimes less. Don't buy it in the winter though-you never know how much of it is swampland!


----------



## anatase

ranges from 20k to 120k - serious.

This is true for almost all of the puget sound on the seattle side.


----------



## AustinDC

220 sq yards (1 acre)in DC? Lets see...68.3 sq miles in the district with 640 per mile. To purchase your 1/43,712 part of the lovely District of Columbia runs at least 500K, if you're lucky. Lead in your water...free of charge.


----------



## patriceandkevin

There is some land in Paris Texas that has been in my family for about 100 years.  Now we are contemplating selling about 16 acres (a very small amount)  and the buyers want to buy for 1000K per acre.  This land at one point had oil on it (when I was a child)  I don't believe the mineral rights are included in this price.  Is this a rip off?  Also, is it true that whoever pays the property taxes own the land?


----------



## james b

first check with the county tax asseor office to see what the land around you has been selling for in the last five years.second about property taxes if someone pays your back taxes on your property for two years they can claim the property if you can not pay them the rearage within a specifiied time frame .again this is different with each state and county the best thing to do is ask the local tax collectors office.


----------



## hondadrv24

the farm ground in Nebraska has gone up significantly in the last couple of years.  I think you pay around 6k per acre.   Now if you are talking lots in the city I'm guessing its higher but I haven't priced it.


----------



## inspectorD

In the range of 130,000 for inner city and cheap neighborhoods to 1.2 mill in the gold coast Greenwich areas.
Yuck


----------



## handyguys

Boy - people keep dredging up old threads - This one started in February of 2005!!!

'round here $200K/acre is cheap if utilities in the street in a good school district.


----------

